# How old is this Hires root beer



## jskirk (Aug 15, 2010)

I found this today at a garage sale for a quarter, I was wondering how old this is, and did paper labels come before or after the applied on the hIres bottles.  Thanks   Jay


----------



## jskirk (Aug 15, 2010)

pic


----------



## jskirk (Aug 15, 2010)

bottom


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 15, 2010)

Unfortunately I can't tell from the bottom; however, I do know that they were advertising these in the mid to late 1930's in my area so it is most likely from that era.

 July 20 1937 Johnson City, Tenn. Hires Ad.







 Note the label looks very similar to your own. For a quarter I'd say you found yourself an interesting find. Enjoy.

 And to answer your question of timing, I'd have to say that paper label pre-dates the acls.


----------



## jskirk (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Morbious, That Ad is cool, i wold think to find one from the thirties with the label is pretty hard, They also had a 64 oz. ndnr glass coke but they were asking 10.00 for it, which was probably a deal but 10.00 seemed like alot.  They also had a few coke commerative bottles that i almost bought, but they were 5.00 each.   Jay


----------



## splante (Aug 19, 2010)

i have the same bottl with no label nice find


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 19, 2010)

This Hires patent design is from 1936, and may be the original date when this particular bottle first came out. (It seems a little late to me ??)  It is from a deco/designer soda bottle website. Personally I never quite thought of this style as a deco bottle. It's kind of ordinary compared to so many of the elaborate designs that came out during the 1920s - 30s - and even a few during the early 1940s. 

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 19, 2010)

However ...

 Here is a 1933 Hires ad. Which shows them still using the straight sided/paper label bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 19, 2010)

Followed by this 1937 ad showing the so called deco bottle. This is the earliest ad I could find for this particular bottle. Which supports the likelyhood of the 1936 patent design as being when this bottle was first introduced. (By the way; I used to think of this label as a "paper" label. But later had it pointed out to me that it was in fact a "foil" label. I believe it was wonkapete who corrected me on this, but it may have been some other super member).


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 19, 2010)

Interesting.  I used to think those Hires bottles were ACL's with the paint worn off.  Now I know better.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 19, 2010)

Jay ~

 I find it interesting too. Especially when you take into consideration this 1949 ad, which is the earliest ad I have found showing a painted label (acl) bottle. I should know by now when they first introduced their acl, but my brain is drawing a blank this morning. I guess I need to go back and read through the "Earliest Acls" thread. [8|]  Surely they had an acl before 1949 ???

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 19, 2010)

Not necessarily, Pepsi didn't have an acl company wide until 1947, even though they had some early adopters as far back as the 1943 fountain syrup bottles.


----------



## jskirk (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the great info, yes it is a foli faced paper label, there is a small area in the corner that has worn off.


----------



## wonkapete (Aug 22, 2010)

Here's a few of my old Hires paper labels..


----------



## jskirk (Aug 22, 2010)

Those are nice, that one in the last pic looks like the oldest, so what is the chronological age on these.   Jay


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome Wonka, those are great.


----------



## neb1jxh (Jan 31, 2018)

I too found a sealed Hires Root beer bottle. Orange and yellow with bubbles The bottom is stamped with Hires and the numbers 2051 61. I just cant get much information on this bottle or its value. Excellent shape as well.


----------

